# Take extra care if you are coming through Calais.



## mistericeman (Feb 25, 2020)

Not my video but posted earlier on Facebook... 
Be a fairly upsetting experience though.... 
Not sure I'd have been as calm as he was though. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10158442005741742&id=521256741


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 25, 2020)

Sorry to hear this, I hope it has not spoilt your trip.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 25, 2020)

It wasn't me..... Some poor soul posted it on Facebook earlier though.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 25, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> It wasn't me..... Some poor soul posted it on Facebook earlier though.



Sorry, but thanks for the video. These people must be so desperate.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 25, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Sorry, but thanks for the video. These people must be so desperate.



I should've made it clearer in my original post (amended now) 

Some undoubtedly are desperate.... 
Rather more are I suspect little more than economic migrants.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Feb 25, 2020)

They only come here for FREE MONEY.  (not available to anyone born here) 

You have to pass through nicer countries to get here.  I'd be gone if I was fluent in another language!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 25, 2020)

They would require the services of a hospital if found in my van.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 25, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> I should've made it clearer in my original post (amended now)
> 
> Some undoubtedly are desperate....
> Rather more are I suspect little more than economic migrants.



No just me not reading it properly.
The owner was fortunate, that could have got really nasty.


----------



## Wully (Feb 25, 2020)

There was someone else had van stoped and searched at customs in calais and they found one in the garage the couple got arrested at first then let go they were told to wash anything they touched because of a high chance of catching scabies from them. Couple think he got in while they shopped  at cite Europe.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 25, 2020)

One of us always stays with the van when shopping at Cite Europe


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 25, 2020)

Leave one of them dog barking things running,they dont like dogs.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes ,we have a dog now as well


----------



## izwozral (Feb 25, 2020)

What a terrible experience for that family, that could have gone very badly wrong for them and someone in the background sounded very upset and scared.
I hope we never experience anything like that, my temper would get the better of me and probably make a bad situation worse.
The MH owner sounded mightily pissed but very controlled. Well done that man.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 25, 2020)

izwozral said:


> What a terrible experience for that family, that could have gone very badly wrong for them and someone in the background sounded very upset and scared.
> I hope we never experience anything like that, my temper would get the better of me and probably make a bad situation worse.
> The MH owner sounded mightily pissed but very controlled. Well done that man.



My thoughts exactly....


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 26, 2020)

Disturbing experience, but where does it say Calais?


----------



## izwozral (Feb 26, 2020)

shortcircuit said:


> Disturbing experience, but where does it say Calais?



Third word in the text.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 26, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> One of us always stays with the van when shopping at Cite Europe


The one Wully mentioned his wife stayed in the van while he went to the shop but they still got in unnoticed


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 26, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Third word in the text.



Forth word old chap, forth word, put your bleeding glasses on


----------



## izwozral (Feb 26, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Forth word old chap, forth word, put your bleeding glasses on



It's not my glasses - I can't count!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 26, 2020)

It always tickles me that in situations like this and other dangerous ones they find the time and composure to get their phone and start recording.

That would be the last thing on my mind and i would need both hands to eject the undesirables


----------



## izwozral (Feb 26, 2020)

I am seriously worried about you Mr Woo, I really am. You gave me an unsolicited emoji.  Are you alright? Do I need to call for an ambulance? Have you got that emoji virus?


----------



## izwozral (Feb 26, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> It always tickles me that in situations like this and other dangerous ones they find the time and composure to get their phone and start recording.
> 
> That would be the last thing on my mind and i would need both hands to eject the undesirables




Tbh, I hadn't given any thought to the filming, but you are right, it's not something that would even cross my mind.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 26, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Tbh, I hadn't given any thought to the filming, but you are right, it's not something that would even cross my mind.



If you're quick thinking you would use your phone to record stuff as evidence ...? 
Must admit, although I hardly ever use my phone to video stuff normally, it's something that might have crossed my mind if I'd been able to keep it together enough at the time?

As the van is parked up and everything is happening in the habitation area dash cams are obviously no good.

The guy recording definitely had his wits about him, and the adrenaline was flowing, you could tell by his voice.

All I can say is very well done that man! Not a nice experience, could have been much worse though.

See some of the lurking xenophobes are kicking off as usual in response to this post on sister site...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 26, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I am seriously worried about you Mr Woo, I really am. You gave me an unsolicited emoji.  Are you alright? Do I need to call for an ambulance? Have you got that emoji virus?




No ambulance needed although i was feeling quite light-headed after paying the bills for the damage to the car and the fencing panels that Ciara and Dennis buggered.

The car repair will have to be completely re-done because it stands out like a sore thumb this morning


----------



## spigot (Feb 26, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> It always tickles me that in situations like this and other dangerous ones they find the time and composure to get their phone and start recording.
> 
> That would be the last thing on my mind and i would need both hands to eject the undesirables



My thoughts exactly, I think there’s definitely something Iffy about that video!


----------



## izwozral (Feb 26, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> No ambulance needed although i was feeling quite light-headed after paying the bills for the damage to the car and the fencing panels that Ciara and Dennis buggered.
> 
> The car repair will have to be completely re-done because it stands out like a sore thumb this morning



Yikes! No wonder you are disorientated!


----------



## QFour (Feb 26, 2020)

Why do people insist on stopping near the port to GO SHOPPING. France is hardly cheap and lets face it their cheap red wine is just cheap plonk. Yes I have drunk a few bottles of it in my time and know what it tastes like. There are plenty of other places to park and shop well away from the Ports. There are also many Aires to stop at within a couple of hours drive. Personally I would rather stop at Canterbury going and then head over in the morning. A few hours drive the other side sees you well clear of any immigrants. Coming back we do the same and have an hours drive to the Port from inland France.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 26, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> The one Wully mentioned his wife stayed in the van while he went to the shop but they still got in unnoticed


Well the wife goes in and I stand guard with my trusty baseball bat


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 26, 2020)

While I was in Pidou one day I saw two guys climb under the sheet of a lorry in the car park. I found the driver and told him. His reply was "I'm on my way to Gibraltar". So if you leave the van near Calais just say "Spain here we come" before setting off in a loud voice. That should clear them out.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 27, 2020)

I find it highly suspicious that the guy was recording it all on his phone. If you were faced with unwanted passengers you might want both hands to defend yourselves with.
If that happened to us, the first thing we would know about it would be the sounds of our Sparky (dog not electrician) telling us that he would kill anyone who tried to get near his Mum.


----------



## runnach (Feb 27, 2020)

The immigrants are playing a numbers game, they only have to get through once we have to stop them every time ...they get arrested frees to try again 

Stop away from sleeping near the ports, if you do stop check the van before moving off , final check at the ports ....lock van if refuelling , just generally don’t be complacent.....simple steps prevent your derention this end being questioned


----------



## spigot (Feb 27, 2020)

That video was Staged.


----------



## barryd (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks like the original video has gone from page 1. Its in the Daily Mail online today though so maybe they sold the story and had to take it down off facebook and twitter.  I found it on Facebook yesterday and the family seemed genuine though.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 1, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> They only come here for FREE MONEY.  (not available to anyone born here)
> 
> You have to pass through nicer countries to get here.  I'd be gone if I was fluent in another language!


Perhaps they're trying to reach the rest of their family. But for the luck of where you were born that could have been you. Show some humanity.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 1, 2020)

QFour said:


> France is hardly cheap and lets face it their cheap red wine is just cheap plonk.


Not true. Wine can be up to 60% cheaper in France than the UK, because we pay so much in taxes that the French don’t pay. The UK government puts a £2.05 tax (BEFORE VAT) on every bottle of wine and £2.30 on every bottle of sparkling wine. So for the same quality wine you pay a lot less in France.  Even cheap plonk is cheaper, if that's what you prefer.


----------



## QFour (Mar 1, 2020)

Andrew said:


> Not true. Wine can be up to 60% cheaper in France than the UK, because we pay so much in taxes that the French don’t pay. The UK government puts a £2.05 tax (BEFORE VAT) on every bottle of wine and £2.30 on every bottle of sparkling wine. So for the same quality wine you pay a lot less in France.  Even cheap plonk is cheaper, if that's what you prefer.



You have assumed I was referring to WINE, As I don't drink now I have no idea how much it is. I was referring to France being expensive. Spain is far cheaper for food and diesel. It's actually cheaper to fill up with diesel in the Uk before you go which 20 years ago was unheard of.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 1, 2020)

QFour said:


> You have assumed I was referring to WINE


Not unreasonable assumption as you explicitly referred to 'red wine' in your post!


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 1, 2020)

QFour said:


> You have assumed I was referring to WINE, As I don't drink now I have no idea how much it is. I was referring to France being expensive. Spain is far cheaper for food and diesel. It's actually cheaper to fill up with diesel in the Uk before you go which 20 years ago was unheard of.


Has UK diesel dropped to below a pound ? Plenty of Spanish Diesel at 1.10 Euro ?


----------



## Simonfrench (Mar 1, 2020)

We picked one up under the RV. He propped himself up over the tag axel. Trouble was we just arrived and picked up from Auchan then drove 100 miles before we herd banging on the floor. Pulled over and he crawled from underneath. Left him in the lay by. Bet he chose more wisely the second time!!!!


----------

